# Honey Bunny (the Lush dupe) from NG discontinued?



## Sensoriella (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey girls, I recently ordered a little sample of the Lush dupe Honey Bunny, it had good reviews, I want to buy more because I just love that scent. I mean I ordered this 2 weeks ago, and today it's nowhere to be found on their site. Anybody know if this was being discontinued? Im sad lol. But at the same time....I made some soap and used half that and half baby bee buttermilk and right now I cannot at all smell the honey bunny scent in it, it smells like straight up Baby Bee (which is awesome on its own so not that big a deal). Maybe it wasnt all that great...


----------



## jadelilly (Oct 18, 2014)

oh no! I love that scent. I just bought 1 lb last week..thankfully. I hope they bring it back!


----------



## laurasmith14 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Honey Bunny*

I buy a lot of my fragrance oils from Indigofragrance.com i love their products. I believe this is the same as what you are looking for and I love it. I hope that helps and it's what you are looking for 

http://www.indigofragrance.com/catalog.htm?keyword=honey+i+washed+the+kids&cond=advand&category=


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 22, 2014)

You can always email them or message them on Facebook. They are usually pretty quick to respond and let you know if they no longer carry it or might have re-named it.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 23, 2014)

I JUST noticed this too. I wanted to try it because I love the Day star dupe.. But NG is less expensive. I hope it's just out of stock.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's showing up in stock today.


----------

